# avet mxj mc two speed



## james brady (Feb 5, 2014)

Selling my avet mxj mc two speed. Asking 250obro. Don't low ball me. Reel is 9/10 cosmetic and 10/10 mechanical. Will also trade for slosh or sha or even a avet sx mc with cash on your end. Can't upload pics so if interested pm me your number and ill send pics. Local deal to Norfolk only.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Is this Left handed or right handed?


----------



## james brady (Feb 5, 2014)

Right


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

i sent you pm for pics…thanks


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

can you pm me pics?


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Apr 3, 2007)

Color?
I have a few SX/MC's in Silver


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Is this still for sale? I am interested...


----------

